# My Merc 25 2 stroke:



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not getting enough fuel.
Possible fouled carb or air leak.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

So what is it bypassing by opening the primer? 
Doesn't this eliminate an air leak in the fuel line/bulb/tank, etc.?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

If you take off the cowling and the black plastic piece covering the carb throat you'll see what the primer knob does. Pulling the knob out closes a butterfly like flap, limiting air into the carb/motor.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Informative read...better than me trying to type... 

http://www.smallenginesrepairs.com/small-engine-choke.html


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. That link should help alot!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Is this the same motor you had the same problem (Not turning all the way up) a few weeks back? I thought you put a Control Module on it and fixed it?


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

You are correct! Had a mechanic diagnose/install that fairly pricey little beauty.
Ran much better but never felt "right". This last trip it started this new problem.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

its the carb 
pulling out the choke (or primer knob as it called on this one) closes the intake tract and pulls more fuel through the venturies in the carb and thats why it runs better tear the carb down, dip it and reassemble with a new carb kit 

dont run it like this anymore untill you rebuild the carb or youll burn up a cylinder or a piston because as it is now its running lean


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Did just that levi. Sort of. Didn't do a complete rebuild, but found a couple of screws on the side plate of the fuel pump loose and the gasket on the bottom of the bowl was iffy. Tightened screws and replaced gasket.

Did a quick test run today and it ran great.


----------

